# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Alexander Lipson Ударники

## DDT

I have found the entire 635 page book of Alexander Lipson's Russian Course here for download.   Shockworkers
It is 21mb   
You may need to get the djvu plug-in to read it though it is similar to Acrobat. But if I can figure that out anybody can. Get it from here:- www.lizardtech.com. 
If you are not familiar with Lipson this site has some of his book available. http://www.belomors.ru/russian/lipson.htm

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I've seen this before, I think it was on MR too... but it is good enough to repost!  ::

----------


## DDT

Yep! It has been on MR before but never the full 634 page book. This is the entire russian course.

----------


## fortheether

Thanks for the book! 
Also, I use Linux (OpenSuse 10.1).  To view the file, install the djvulibre package.  Then use the djview coommand and open the file.   
Anyone know where to get the audio that goes with book?   
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## Vanilla

You can buy the tapes from the Geddes Language Library @ Boston Univ  http://glc.bu.edu/authorinput3.a4d?TICC=RU++1.004 
If I recall correctly, they were asking about $ 65 for the set...
if you were in Boston, you could use them in the library. 
Also **** please note, the Lipson books are still being sold by Slavica Publishing ----- so if you are in a position to purchase them... 
...and thereby help to keep them in print, support the Russian language scholar community, etc --- the link is   http://www.slavica.com/textbooks.html  
and about 1/2 way down the page (or just search on "Lipson")

----------

